
Teen left blind and deaf by decade-long diet of sausages, crisps, processed food - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/teenager-blind-deaf-junk-food-diet-processed-food-eating-disorder-bristol-a9089331.html
======
Kaibeezy
_eating disorder known as ARFID (avoidant-restrictive food intake disorder)
... avoid food with a certain texture, smell, taste or appearance, or only eat
it at a certain temperature ... damaged his optic nerve ... nutritional optic
neuropathy (NON) ... irreversible_

See also: _House_ , S01E06,
[https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6yd2ui](https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6yd2ui)

~~~
slothtrop
Also see: excessively permissive bad parenting.

~~~
Kaibeezy
It's an actual eating disorder.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28532967](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28532967)

~~~
slothtrop
Yes, and it doesn't come from nothing. In the article the mother is quoted as
saying the habit started around the time the kid was 7. They effectively let
them eat whatever they wanted. That's on them.

Disorders are developed, not innate.

